# whats the secret



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with nothing to do today i thought i would go out and start up some of the snowblowers. i had the ccr 2000E running earlier this week so i didn't bother with it. i primed the craftsman about 10 times and two pulls of the starter rope and it was running. next was the ccr3650e, primed it up an it took a couple minutes but it started. the toro 826 is new to me and it is not an electric start nor does it have a primer. needless to say i couldn't get it running and if its going to be a bear to pull start i'll have no choice but to sell it. so whats the secret to starting a machine that doesn't have a primer


----------



## hawkeye13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very few of the small engines had a primer growing up, they all had a choke. A couple of pulls with the choke on and fuel was there... I don't know anything about your toro, but it may have a choke... we simply put the throttle all the way up and then after it started, backed it down to open the choke up...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hawkeye13 said:


> Very few of the small engines had a primer growing up, they all had a choke. A couple of pulls with the choke on and fuel was there... I don't know anything about your toro, but it may have a choke... we simply put the throttle all the way up and then after it started, backed it down to open the choke up...


it has a choke and i used it without any luck. i am going to try again tomorrow


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My '71 Ariens once had a primer, but its currently missing..
If its really cold out, I give the carb a squirt of starter fluid..that basically does the same thing the primer would have done..

Open the Choke.
give it a squirt of starter fluid right into the carb.
Close the choke again.
start..
back off the choke, in normal fashion, until its running with the choke fully open.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

because of the heat box i cannot get directly to the carb but i did get it to run breifly by spraying some starting fluid under the heater box


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like its not getting gas and I would go simple first.....with machine on the ground in operating position take off the fuel bowl with gas in the tank and fuel valve on( if you have one) gas will flow out..... if no gas.... look above the float by the pivot end, you will see the tip of the float needle. I bet it is stuck closed. you will make it all easier by taking off the heat box. if it has gas then move on to the more complex carb clean out.


my money is on the stuck float needle.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if i get a chance i'll get back to it today and check the carb as you said td. yesterday i was too tired after getting mom home from the hospital


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

went out and got the 2450 pull start to fire up so i gave the 826 another try. i left the ignition off and pulled the rope lightly until gas started to come out the carb. i turned the ignition on with very little chock and on the second pull it started and ran but not for very long. goy it to run a few times with the same results


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*No primer blower*

Sounds like you have something like I ran into. I have a 8 HP Ariens that came without a primer bulb on it. It was an absolute female dog trying to get started. It had some kind of a damper on the carb throat that was supposed to restrict the air (I assume) and cause the engine to suck in more gas in addition to the choke - to me it was more of a joke than a functional engine.

I went through the carb several times and it was right, just stubborn to start. I gave up on it and took a carb and bulb off another 8 HP parts engine and swapped out the carb. I made a small plate that mounts off the carb to hold primer bulb. No engine modifications or problems since. Additionally where the air dam came through the carb cover is where the choke shaft on the new carb fits.

I didn't put the bulb in the flywheel cover because I'd have had to weld a tab on the inside to keep the hose out of the flywheel and the Ariens cover was in better shape than the parts engine cover.

That was my solution and it works. The unit is saleable now where before I doubt if anyone would have considered it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Finished picture*

Just to show how it looks when done, I took a quick picture of the primer bulb mounting plate on the finished engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i found a 120v starter for my 826 part number 393488


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i think i've figured out why i am having such a hard time getting my 826 to start and run


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

What did you find? Don't tell us it's something very simple.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is obvious. The vagueness of his response tells us he forgot to turn on the gas or the ignition.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> It is obvious. The vagueness of his response tells us he forgot to turn on the gas or the ignition.


 well you are almost right, it is the gas but i never shut it off. i was in the garage the other day getting some parts for the ccr3000 project that were in a box sitting next to the 826 when i noticed the petcock closed


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well you are almost right, it is the gas but i never shut it off. i was in the garage the other day getting some parts for the ccr3000 project that were in a box sitting next to the 826 when i noticed the petcock closed


Amazing how those 2 little knobs on an engine can cause so much grief.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Now I suppose you're going to tell us that it started on the first pull.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

detdrbuzzard, Did you get the Electric Starter on the 826???


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> detdrbuzzard, Did you get the Electric Starter on the 826???


no not yet, its too cold to play with it in my garage so i'm going to take it up to my friends shop so i can have some heat

bwdbrn
i didn't have the time to try and start it maybe in the morning


----------



## knapmich (Oct 10, 2012)

Air craft gas from your local airport


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

knapmich said:


> Air craft gas from your local airport


yeah some 90/110 
i still haven't tryed starting it. i'm waiting on the starter cover and a couple of bolts i ordred to arrive


----------

